# Mumbai-the urban giant



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

source

scroll----->


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

deekshith said:


> Photos copyright: E R
> *BOMBAY STOCK EXCHANGE*


.....


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

deekshith said:


> ^^
> 
> RESERVE BANK OF INDIA HEADQUARTERS AND *BOMBAY STOCK EXCHANGE* SIDE BY SIDE OVERLOOKING *BOMBAY HARBOUR*
> 
> ...


....


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

*QUEEN'S NECKLACE(WORLD'S LONGEST DISPLAY OF ART DECO BUILDINGS AFTER MIAMI)*


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

POWAI LAKE










ONE OF THE MANY RAILWAY STATIONS IN MUMBAI


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

CC Natalie Barbier


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

*Royal Insurance Building *










*Government Dockyard *









*
The Mercantile Bank of India*









*
David Sassoon Library*









*
Shaw Wallace & Co*











*JN Petit Institute & Library*










*Thomas Cook & Co Building*









*
Commissariat Building *


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

Yagya said:


> *Elphinstone College - Bombay - 1890*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.....


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

azzi282 said:


> Mumbai skyline by Irene2005, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Mumbai by al_sozzy, on Flickr





azzi282 said:


> IMG_7313-copy by al_sozzy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_7314-copy by al_sozzy, on Flickr
> ...





India101 said:


> Mumbai's 'Necklace' by Julius!, on Flickr


.....


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

deekshith said:


> Photo copyright: Simon Hallet












visible in distance


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

Metro Cinema junction
Copyright Gettyimages

Bollywood considers a privilege to premiere its movies here


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

Nice pictures. Mumbai looks like a very interesting place to visit. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice thread for Mumbai, beautiful photos, I especially like the well preserved colonial buildings....thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

GeneratorNL said:


> Nice pictures. Mumbai looks like a very interesting place to visit. Looking forward to seeing more.


sure... always welcomed:cheers:


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

deekshith said:


> Photo copyright: Srikant Kuanar
> 
> Lights on top of sunshine tower is visible here.





murlee said:


> CC: Rajasekar Alamanda





















*
FAMOUS SLUMS OF MUMBAI*













Coolguyz said:


> Museum
> cc Joerg1975


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

cc amitalon




























































































cc: nikkul choudary

*Brabourne Stadium*


----------



## Kiboko (Nov 30, 2011)

Interesting! Can you point out which places of Mumbai (like a top 10) an urban tourist has to see to get a decent impression of the city? Or can you point out some locations on a map? Mumbai is huge, when i visit it i just don't know where to begin. :dunno:


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

cc dailymail.co.uk

*WORLD's MOST EXPENSIVE HOME..$2 bil RESIDENCE ANTILLA *



























Evening sky by VansOnTilt, on Flickr 


cc Pinkjune


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

cc Shinde'


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

Kiboko said:


> Interesting! Can you point out which places of Mumbai (like a top 10) an urban tourist has to see to get a decent impression of the city? Or can you point out some locations on a map? Mumbai is huge, when i visit it i just don't know where to begin. :dunno:



TOP 10

1.Gateway Of India

2.Kala Ghoda("Dark Horse") Art Precinct

3.Heritage Buildings of South Mumbai

4.Elephanta Caves

5.Rajiv Gandhi National Park

6.Juhu Beach and Chowpatty Beach

7.Film City in Goregaon

8.Global Pagoda

9.Various Markets and Bazaars

10.Haji Ali

+ Mumbai has a rich night culture,it is a very safe city with low crime rate that is open 24*7 ..Leopold Cafe is a must if you visit Sobo


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

*NEHRU PLANETARIUM
*










*NEHRU PLANETARIUM AND INDOOR STADIUM VISIBLE*



Suncity said:


> _photo copyright kiddoc09_


Mumbai International Boat Show
cc marinefrontiers.com









cc Nicholas/wikipedia


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

great thread! :cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

cool pics....:cheers2:


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

azzi282 said:


> Mumbai by vikasgoyalhsr, on Flickr
> 
> *Sardar Patel Indoor Stadium*





deekshith said:


> Photo copyright: -typeOnegative-
> 
> 
> 
> *MAHALAXMI RACECOURSE *


....


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

India101 said:


> Fantastic pics Yagya. If only all the heritage buildings were it excellent condition, I hate seeing dirt, A/C boxes and plants all over them.
> 
> Anyway, continuing with heritage
> 
> ...


...


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

*JUHU BEACH-ONE STOP LEISURE DESTINATION*










*THE ISLAND OF MUMBAI*










*TAJ MAHAL HOTEL*











*BEVERLY HILLS OF INDIA,POWAI
*



deekshith said:


> Excellent collection yagya :cheers2:
> 
> Powai
> 
> ...





deekshith said:


> Photo copyright: Prathap Wagle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..........


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

*"The world's largest planned city, New Bombay (Navi Mumbai) is visible across the creek..."*

cc IndiansUnite


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

* Island of Mumbai*


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

*Flamingos of Sewri,Mumbai Harbour*
























































*
Mangroves of Mumbai*




















*Sanjay Gandhi National Park (SGNP)*, previously Borivali National Park,[2] is a large protected area in the northern part of suburban Mumbai city in Maharashtra State in India.[3] It encompasses an area of 104 km2 (40 sq mi) and is surrounded on three sides by India's most populous city.[4] *It is notable as one of the majornational parks existing within a metropolis limit in Asia and is one of the most visited parks in the world*











cc wikimedia
_
7 m. tall Buddha statue at entrance to the largest Kanheri cave_





































_Ancient ruins inside the park_


















source










source









source










source
VIHAR LAKE









source










source










source










source


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

NEXT TO COME FILM CITY,ELEPHANTA CAVES,PORTS AND DOCKYARDS OF MUMBAI,INDIAN NAVY SHIPS....


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

azzi282 said:


> Nice pics :cheers:
> 
> Mumbai and the sea by r0sejam, on Flickr





deekshith said:


> Bandra worli Sea Link on a Stormy day by Sudhir Shukla Photography, on Flickr


...


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

The Imperial Towers currently the tallest in country at the height of 257m but soon to be overtaken by a dozen towers.



deekshith said:


> Photo copyright: Udaykumar Parambalat.


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

awesome! thanks for posting


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

source


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

deekshith said:


> Nice pic proudlyindian :cheers:
> 
> Mantralaya lit up for Republic Day
> 
> A DAY IN THE LIFE OF INDIA - 2 by gops009, on Flickr














azzi282 said:


> pearl necklace in mumbai, india by Sakura Photo - Dallas Wedding Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## Yagya (Oct 18, 2010)

good compilation oldkool


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Impressive city.


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

deekshith said:


> Photo copyright: imtiyaz mulla
> 
> Nariman point.


http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/4354402.jpg

MUmbai Port


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

Indian Navy at Mumbai

INS Vikrant -1(now a naval museum)



















*INS VIRAAT(India's only functional carrier soon to be accompanied by INS Vikramaditya and INS Vikrant-II) with Bombay Stock Exchange in the background*


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

*Bombay High-Regions most productive offshore oilfield with MIG-29K(carrier based)*

source









*OIL AND NATURAL GAS CORPORATION's OFFSHORE OIL STATION*


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

the abandoned mill district...




deekshith said:


> Photo copyright: [s e l v i n]





deekshith said:


> Teratophilia by tomato umlaut, on Flickr


..


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

Coolguyz said:


> Some pics of corporate offices from Ballard estate


..


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

Coolguyz said:


>


..


----------



## indiafakir (Oct 2, 2010)

*Great pics! 
Please post more.*


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

azzi282 said:


> I hope this hasnt been posted before. Even if it has, i think its a pretty nice picture anyway.
> 
> 
> 28th of December.. Ratan Tata's Birthday by RachitDoshi, on Flickr


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

SOURCE


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Amazing pics !


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice shots from Mumbai...kay:


----------



## ChErGi (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh Mumbai,...my heart is still there


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Nice pics..
I still prefer the term Bombay to Mumbai.And Bangalore sounds way better than Bengaluru.


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

SOURCE


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

Cool pics!! kay:


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

IndiansUnite said:


> This 20 storey ancient Achaemenian styled tower has been built somewhere close to the Dadar TT flyover.
> 
> *Della tower* - designed by Jimmy Mistry at *Della Tecnica Architects*, the purpose was to create an iconic building for the Parsi community.
> 
> ...


..


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

what a lovely and vibrant city.


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

deekshith said:


> Photos copyright: Devarch77


.....


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

Yagya said:


> Ruby Mills uses High performance glass by Saint-Gobain Glass India, on Flickr


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

gorgeous images from Mumbai...:cheers2:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow very nice pics of mumbai


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## azzi282 (Aug 8, 2011)

Posted by DS in Indian forum:

Photo copyright: Neil
Taken from Kohinoor Square in Dadar.
Scroll---->


----------



## azzi282 (Aug 8, 2011)

Pics taken by divinesoul_01


----------



## megacity30 (Oct 8, 2011)

Mumbai is undoubtedly a city of not just one, but several world-class skylines that are poised to become even taller and denser in the next 5 years.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks for all the pics


----------



## azzi282 (Aug 8, 2011)

Posted in Mumbai cityscapes thread by Astroboy


Astroboy81 said:


> Hello after loooong!
> My schedule does not allow my to be a regular contributor. But i try.
> So here is a big treat for all


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

jagdishchandra


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

....


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7724499474/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7711643280/


KC811021 Mumbai, India by KevinScott.Org, on Flickr


KC811078 Mumbai, India by KevinScott.Org, on Flickr


KC811093 Mumbai, India by KevinScott.Org, on Flickr


KC811012 Mumbai, India by KevinScott.Org, on Flickr


KC811006 Mumbai, India by KevinScott.Org, on Flickr


KC811067 Mumbai, India by KevinScott.Org, on Flickr


KC811058 Mumbai, India by KevinScott.Org, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

splendid.....:cheers:


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

deekshith said:


> Rajabai Tower from Express Towers, Mumbai by emaskara, on Flickr





Coolguyz said:


> Fort area on a Sunday...
> 
> cc santosh_5198
> 
> ...


....


----------



## mintgum84 (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice pics. Although my friend and boss visited the city during England's last tour and said it stank to high heaven with litter and dirt everywhere. He remarked how untidy and poor the place was.

He vowed never to go again.


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

mintgum84 said:


> Nice pics. Although my friend and boss visited the city during England's last tour and said it stank to high heaven with litter and dirt everywhere. He remarked how untidy and poor the place was.
> 
> He vowed never to go again.


nah it's not that dirty...only if you go to the illegal slums you will see the sickening dirt...otherwise it's quite clean.


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

LIGHTS AND









PEACE


----------



## mintgum84 (Aug 18, 2011)

OldKool said:


> nah it's not that dirty...only if you go to the illegal slums you will see the sickening dirt...otherwise it's quite clean.


I'm sure the rich parts are sparkling, but obviously with Bombay's population and India's poverty levels, it must have loads of poor parts - slums, pretty much.


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

mintgum84 said:


> I'm sure the rich parts are sparkling, but obviously with Bombay's population and India's poverty levels, it must have loads of poor parts - slums, pretty much.


hmm actually 50% of the population lives in slums but slums make up only 10% of the area of the city + slum dwellers are not necessarily POOR PEOPLE... they just can't afford home in a city which has an area of 660 sq km and population of 20 million. A significant proportion( more than 75% for sure) is lower middle class in the slums..they have refrigerator, tv, mobile phones etc. Thanks to BBBias you see mostly chronically drug addicts running naked on the streets of Mumbai and poster poor beggars. As the city is becoming wealthier slum will increase further.










Western Media and people have failed to get in touch with real Indians as they get too much distracted by few assertive beggars and drug addicts, they get baffled, and the real India passes by the corner of their sight.


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

NEW ATC tower at Mumbai Airport.. a deigned masterpiece


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

deekshith said:


> Untitled by Dev Ambardekar, on Flickr


.....


----------



## mintgum84 (Aug 18, 2011)

OldKool said:


> hmm actually 50% of the population lives in slums but slums make up only 10% of the area of the city + slum dwellers are not necessarily POOR PEOPLE... they just can't afford home in a city which has an area of 660 sq km and population of 20 million. A significant proportion( more than 75% for sure) is lower middle class in the slums..they have refrigerator, tv, mobile phones etc. Thanks to BBBias you see mostly chronically drug addicts running naked on the streets of Mumbai and poster poor beggars. As the city is becoming wealthier slum will increase further.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Given how bad slums look, shouldnt the state create social housing?

I live in an affluent college town, and we have a 'bad' neighbourhood with state housing and we avoid that like the plague. I cant imagine what a slum would be like.


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

mintgum84 said:


> Given how bad slums look, *shouldnt the state create social housing?
> *
> I live in an affluent college town, and we have a 'bad' neighbourhood with state housing and we avoid that like the plague. I cant imagine what a slum would be like.


state badly wants to create , citizens badly want a cleaner city but slum dwellers are under the influence of socialists and communist elements.They say:

visit govt. site for more info
http://www.sra.gov.in/

Nice side is that slums are a problem of big citities like Mumbai and Kolkata... smaller cities like mine don't have slums. My city has 4.5 million living in an area greater than that of 4 times of Mumbai.


----------



## mintgum84 (Aug 18, 2011)

Isnt there a legal recourse the state can use to remove essentially what are squatters?


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Mumbai's slums are where most of the productive work (manufacturing, recycling etc.) takes place. Without them, millions of people would have no source of livelihood.

Slums are simply a symptom of the social conditions prevalent in India. Bulldozing the slums because they are "embarassing" or "look bad" is like putting a band-aid on a tumour. When social conditions improve in India as a whole, the slums will slowly ebb away. Till then, they will remain because they are a place where a migrant with no social or political standing, no property and no education can survive rather than starve to death.

As far as social housing is concerned, simply boxing people up in concrete highrises with no jobs or sources of income is a very bad idea. For evidence, look at government planned housing for the poor in pretty much every country. The only result is crime and more poverty. By contrast, slums are excellent for pulling people out of poverty becaue they are productive, because they are illegal and don't have to obey planning and other laws.


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

They are also home to most of the illegal immigrants from Bangladesh.


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

mintgum84 said:


> I'm sure the rich parts are sparkling, but obviously with Bombay's population and India's poverty levels, it must have loads of poor parts - slums, pretty much.


Boss almost 80% India's poverty lie only in 5 out of 28 states i.e U.P,Bihar,Orissa,W.B and Rajasthan. The entire southern part is rich and states like Maharastra,Panjab,Haryana and Himachal pradesh are very rich.


----------



## mintgum84 (Aug 18, 2011)

Abinash89 said:


> Boss almost 80% India's poverty lie only in 5 out of 28 states i.e U.P,Bihar,Orissa,W.B and Rajasthan. The entire southern part is rich and states like Maharastra,Panjab,Haryana and Himachal pradesh are very rich.


The issue is not how many states are 'poor', but how many people within those states are poor. Doesnt UP have like 180 m people or something?

Re: Bangladeshi immigrants, I heard there are like 20 million Bengalis in India, mostly in Eastern regions near Calcutta?

Is that figure realistic?


----------



## megacity30 (Oct 8, 2011)

More pictures of the urban giant Mumbai, please; this is a photo forum.


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice pics! Mumbai is becoming quite impressive! kay:



mintgum84 said:


> I'm sure the rich parts are sparkling, but obviously with Bombay's population and India's poverty levels, it must have loads of poor parts - slums, pretty much.


It doesn't look like to me that there are any specific 'rich parts'. You see a nice tall tower, and look towards its bottom and there are ugly, old buildings at its base right across the narrow street. But I'm sure the ugly ones will be replaced with new towers soon enough. I'm sure all the completed towers had old buildings in their place before.


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

That ATC tower looks like it's in the middle of a road rather than at an airport :dunno:


----------



## invincibletiger (Oct 6, 2010)

mintgum84 said:


> The issue is not how many states are 'poor', but how many people within those states are poor. Doesnt UP have like 180 m people or something?
> 
> Re: Bangladeshi immigrants, I heard there are like *20 million Bengalis* in India, mostly in Eastern regions near Calcutta?
> 
> Is that figure realistic?


He was talking about illegal Bangladeshis, not Bengalis. Discounting the illegal Bangladeshis, there are about 80-90 million Bengalis in India.


----------



## mintgum84 (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh I meant Bengladeshis. I forgot you have your own Bengali origin folks.


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

Photo copyright:http://www.flickr.com/photos/muslimkapasi/7249210336/


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

Coolguyz said:


>


..


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/73/190882164_d14f44e0f2.jpg


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

http://hotels.glo-con.com/images/article/273_1.jpg


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

http://0.tqn.com/d/goindia/1/0/3/B/-/-/tajbandra.jpg









http://0.tqn.com/d/goindia/1/0/S/A/-/-/metrocinema.jpg









http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_YBEtL2E8BTg/S_v70UpDY6I/AAAAAAAACNg/_CE5rbKiZOU/s1600/2010-05-25.jpg


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

OldKool said:


>


Great shots!


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

^^ Nice one!!

Mumbai's derby...









http://www.cnngo.com/mumbai/none/derby-day-hangover-778027


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

copyright


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

ccColin Roohan


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

ccRajendra Prasad


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey buddy, good thread and great photos of this beautiful city but can you do me a favor by adding credit to each photos that includes the owners names or the direct link to the photos. Thanks!


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

okay..i'll try my best...



jinka sreekanth said:


> copyright by Nairit Sur


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks! it all comes down to the copy right issue. :cheers:


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

jinka sreekanth said:


> photo copyright santosh_5198


...


----------



## devendra1 (Apr 14, 2010)

great efforts OldKool


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

copyright: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8038746526/sizes/l/in/photostream/








copyright:http://www.flickr.com/photos/gotzongalarza/8038634227/








copyright: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jineshu/8042751735/


----------



## kang rey (May 29, 2009)

mumbai is a big metro city, if they change the old building will same shanghai


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

SOURCE


----------



## megacity30 (Oct 8, 2011)

^^ Fabulous pics, OldKool!

I recognize the first pic above as the grand Apollo Bunder skyline.

Which area's skyline does the second pic show?


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

megacity30 said:


> ^^ Fabulous pics, OldKool!
> 
> I recognize the first pic above as the grand Apollo Bunder skyline.
> 
> Which area's skyline does the second pic show?


 
Cuffe Parade, South Bombay


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

I miss you Mumbai


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

azzi282 said:


> Cityscape Reflections by gr8guzzler, on Flickr





azzi282 said:


> Has this been posted before?
> 
> 
> mumbai hdr by Dinesh "Canon" Duggiralla, on Flickr


..


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright Alexis Kenda


....


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

deekshith said:


> Sky is still a long way to go by kissoflif3, on Flickr


...


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

> jinka sreekanth said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning mumbai Pranay Rao


...


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

Coolguyz said:


> cc iwang737
> 
> http://postimage.org/


....


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

stunning...


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

deekshith said:


> Six months old pic.
> 
> 
> Juhu Beach @Mumbai by Manish Prabhune(マニッシュ), on Flickr


.........


----------



## devendra1 (Apr 14, 2010)

Suncity said:


> photos copyright Tanuj Chongder
> 
> 1
> 
> ...


These are suburbs. Unlike western cities suburbs, mumbai suburbs generally have mid and High rises and now even skyscrapers/supertalls are comming up.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice looking skyline in post #171!


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

Yellow Fever said:


> Nice looking skyline in post #171!


it's just one side of this mammoth of a city.


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright citytours


...........


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

jinka sreekanth said:


> oberoi garden city from powai.photocopyright Harikumargeo


.................


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

ITC Grand Central, Mumbai—Building Exterior Panorama by Luxury Collection Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


ITC Grand Central, Mumbai—Courtyard at Dusk time by Luxury Collection Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


ITC Grand Central, Mumbai—Porch by Luxury Collection Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

Wilson college, mumbai by tush.tsr, on Flickr


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

Clock Tower at Mumbai University by lou_roo, on Flickr


----------



## rakeshkumar (Dec 13, 2012)

Nice pics...My Indian city..Mumbaiiiii...I have got many places to visit both in India and in foreign.....


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

beautiful city


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

Pals_RGB said:


> ^^ Higher resolution image. source


..


----------



## KB335ci2 (Aug 19, 2008)

originally posted by 'Coolguyz'








copyright: Adri&Seb









copyright: sydrach357


















copyright: aklugman06

originally posted by 'Pals_RGB'








copyright: Bhargob J Bhuyan


----------



## KB335ci2 (Aug 19, 2008)

_Porsche Mumbai, Appasahed Marg, Prabhadevi_



































*copyright: Bombaywalla*


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Mumbai by sydrach357, on Flickr


Mumbai by sydrach357, on Flickr​


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Mumbai by sydrach357, on Flickr


Mumbai by sydrach357, on Flickr​


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Mumbai by sydrach357, on Flickr


Mumbai by sydrach357, on Flickr​


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Mumbai by sydrach357, on Flickr


Mumbai by sydrach357, on Flickr​


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Mumbai by sydrach357, on Flickr


Mumbai by sydrach357, on Flickr​


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Mumbai by sydrach357, on Flickr


Mumbai by sydrach357, on Flickr​


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Mumbai by sydrach357, on Flickr


Mumbai by sydrach357, on Flickr​


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Mumbai by sydrach357, on Flickr


Mumbai by sydrach357, on Flickr​


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Mumbai by sydrach357, on Flickr


Mumbai by sydrach357, on Flickr​


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Mumbai by sydrach357, on Flickr


Mumbai by sydrach357, on Flickr​


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Mumbai by sydrach357, on Flickr


Mumbai by sydrach357, on Flickr​


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Mumbai by sydrach357, on Flickr


Mumbai by sydrach357, on Flickr​


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Mumbai by sydrach357, on Flickr


Mumbai by sydrach357, on Flickr​


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Mumbai by sydrach357, on Flickr


Mumbai by sydrach357, on Flickr​


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Copyright - unknown


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

next page ---- >>


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Copyright - ramnath bhat

Scroll if required ------- >>


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Continued


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

New Horizon by Vivek R. Singh: Visual Artist, on Flickr


Mumbai Skyline and Haji Ali, taken from NSCI Mahalaxmi by _phoneography, on Flickr


Mumbai Meri jaan... by ramnath bhat, on Flickr​


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Gateway to India and Taj Mahal Hotel by A. Wee, on Flickr


Taj Mahal Hotel and Towers by A. Wee, on Flickr


Chhatrapati Shivaji Terminus by A. Wee, on Flickr


Marine Drive Promenade by A. Wee, on Flickr​


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ashleymonteiro/12084193544/sizes/h/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ashleymonteiro/12084368966/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12048385095/sizes/h/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ashleymonteiro/12084727226/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

All photos from - http://www.letztrend.com/uncategorized/this-is-mumbai-you-might-have-not-seen-before/​


----------



## KB335ci2 (Aug 19, 2008)

*copyright: Bombaywalla*


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

KB335ci2 said:


> An evening of sailing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

_Forum_ said:


> Photos copyright: Deven Dadbhawala





Yagya said:


> Surprised at no pictures of Kala Ghoda 2014 posted here! Anyhow,
> 
> 
> Mumbai by nicnac1000, on Flickr
> ...


..


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## KB335ci2 (Aug 19, 2008)

Street scenes



































*copyright: Bombaywalla*


----------



## KB335ci2 (Aug 19, 2008)

A city under construction

















*copyright: Bombaywalla*


----------



## KB335ci2 (Aug 19, 2008)

*copyright: Bombaywalla*


----------



## KB335ci2 (Aug 19, 2008)

*copyright: Bombaywalla*


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

Suncity said:


> _photo copyright Joseph Joe Radhik_


...


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Great shot!


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

*northern Mumbai*

Kandivali East


MUMBAI MMR said:


> kandivali east


The Rustomjee Elanza towers @ Malad West


MUMBAI MMR said:


> Rustomjee Elanzaa @ link road Malad west


Powai in north-eastern Mumbai


Yagya said:


> Rainy Day ... Mumbai by harinderjaidka, on Flickr


Reserved forest with fresh-water lakes in the middle of northern Mumbai


Coolguyz said:


> cc Neil Dan Fernandes
> 
> Jungle bang in the middle of the city.Borivali,kandivali in the background
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Aer Bar, (slightly older photos of) the towering sky bar in south-central Mumbai:


deekshith said:


> Photo copyright: David Greig
> 
> Scroll to see more --------->
> 
> ...


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

Suncity said:


> _photo copyright Natty Singh_


..


----------



## KB335ci2 (Aug 19, 2008)

_St. Andrew's Church, St. Paul's Road_

















*copyright: Bombaywalla*


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*Photos Copyright: Bombaywalla*


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*Photos copyright: [email protected]*


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Mumbai municipal hall by Franx', on Flickr


Elphinstone College and a double-deck bus , Mumbai by Franx', on Flickr


Mumbai Municipal Hall by Franx', on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Mumbai


----------

